# After Effect Hintergrund transparent machen



## tntcrew (17. Juni 2004)

Hallo leute ich hoffe ihr könnt mir Helfen oder auch tips geben.

Habe folgendes Problem, ich habe eine button Animation erstellt in 
After Effect 6.0 und will das der hintergrund Transparent bleibt nach den Render.

Wie kriege ich das hin bin echt am verzweifeln bitte bitte ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen. Habe schon alles versucht, aber ich finde keine lösung.


----------



## goela (17. Juni 2004)

Hast Du für den Button das Transparenzflag gesetzt und besitzt der Button einen Alphakanal für Transparenz?


----------



## tntcrew (17. Juni 2004)

*Hilfe mir auf die sprünge*

Ne habe ich nicht, wie kann ich das machen ne neu eben erstellen und dann ein alpha kanal hinzufügen?

kannst mir das in einzelnen schritten erklären, wärst mir ne sehr grosse Hilfe.


----------



## gilgamesch (17. Juni 2004)

Ich bin mir nich sicher, ob ichs dein Problem richtig erkannt habe!

Entweder du arbeitest von vornerein mit png oder tga format. Bei diesen Formaten ist ein Alpha-Kanal eingebunden. Oder du hast nen schwarzen Hintergrund, diesen kannst Du über Ebeneigenschaft"Addieren" transparent machen -> d.h alles was schwarz ist wird transparent!

mmmmmh, weiss nich ob Dir das weiterhilft 

lg,gil


----------



## tntcrew (17. Juni 2004)

*Info*

Also ich habe das folgendermaßen gemacht das zu animieren bild in Photoshop erstellt und gespeichert als .psd und das alles transparent.


Dann habe ich es in After effect eingefügt in bearbeitungs fenster kann mann in transpareten hintergrund aussuchen, aber sobald ich die fertige animation Render will ist der hintergrund halt die farbe vom kompostion.


Wenn es einigen noch immer nicht verständlich ist dann, fragt mich weiter aus.


Bitte ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

so wie auf der seite die button animiert sind dererschaffer


----------



## tntcrew (17. Juni 2004)

*an Alle*

Hy leute kann mir denn gar keiner helfen. Ihr habt mir schon tips gegeben, aber die sind noch nicht ausführlich so damit ich es verstehen kann.


Bitte um eure Hilfe tutorials.de


----------



## tntcrew (18. Juni 2004)

*Problem gelöst*

Yo danke leute das Ihr mir geholfen habt aber das Problem ist jetzt gelöst geilomatik.


Danke euch allen.


----------



## goela (18. Juni 2004)

Dann sag doch auch wie! Bitteschön!


----------



## tntcrew (18. Juni 2004)

*Lösung*

Also ich habe über die Animation ebene noch eine farbebene hinzugefügt.

So wenn man das getahn hat kriegt die unter ebene (animations ebene) ne auswahl in den modi bereich so das mann da dann transparente maske ausuchen kann.

Und wenn man es auswählt und die datei als png rendert und in flash mx einfügt ist der hintergrund transparent.


Wenn jemand ne leichter lösung hat dann solltet ihr es hier rein posten.


----------

